# Best ride ever



## asshat

I think the best ride ive ever got was in vail co.I got picked up by an older lady and she took me back to her home and let me stay for three months and then bought me a plane ticket back to minnapple.


----------



## lice

fuck thats crazy idk my best ride was probably in sante fe new mexico this guy picked us up and we were chatting him up and he didnt seem to interested in what we were saying but he interupted and was like " u guys smoke green?" and he pulled out a jay and gave us some beers. i thought it was tight.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

thats pretty fucking normal...it's why i love hitching..cash,food,beer,and drug kickdowns

as for best ride...i have to think of thati've gotten looonnng rides cross country that led me nowhere
and ridiculously short rides that changed my life..hmmmmmmmm


----------



## menu

it wasnt the best ride really just an ironic ride for me. I was fucked on I-80 in nevada not having any luck with a ride when finally a semi pulled over about half a mile down I started running up to the truck and when I popped open the door......my fucking dad wass the driver. haha crazy shit. he's a truck driver out of colorado and I hadnt seen him in like 2 years but he said he pulled over actually hoping that it was me or someone that new me. he didnt know if I was still alive or not. crazy small world sometimes


----------



## menu

but I did get cash and about 500 miles out of the deal


----------



## Hottboxx

ive never had an amazingly eventful hitchhike...maybe when me and amy rose got picked up in in hermiston by the hinkle yard by a trucker and driven to SLC and we waitched a bunch of rodney carrington movies and he bought us smokes and food?


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

Hitchin from Willits, CA to Oakland. This redhead kid gets dropped off at our hitchin spot on the southside of town. He walks up and I realize its a kid I went to highschool with and he was hitchin to the same place we were so we tried to get a ride at night under a street light. Finally someone pulls over and its this really awesome lesbian girl and another hitchhiker she picked up. Ended up drinkin whiskey under a bridge with all of em and hanging out at hardly strictly bluegrass fest in golden gate park.


----------



## barnaclebones

Funniest ride i ever caught ended in ridiculous serendipity. 

So... guy picks me up about 100 miles south of the island in maine i was livin on. i'm headed home to Mount Desert Island, he's headed further north to Gouldsboro. 

So we get to talking, and it comes out that i lived in baltimore for 4 years, and he says "oh! my wife's uncles down there. got the cancer. we're goin down to visit the old guy next week! that nut lives on a damn boat in the harbor!

so i said "ha! funny... i used to barista at a yacht marina's coffee shop! funny thing too, because an old man used to come in all the time and chat me up... ended up like a surrogate grandpa! he lived on a catamaran... name was richard.. and he had cancer..."

turns out, my chess and artmaking buddy, richard... was this guy's wife's uncle!!! ha!!! richard o'connell. fuckin nuts. I am a walking serendipity magnet.


----------



## FuckYeah

about ten miles south of garberville on 101 this chick gave me,my road dong and this hippie girl a ride. she was coming from her parents grow house in arcata she smoked us out all the way kicked down food and took us all the way to sf, where she gave us her ashtray full of roaches (about an eighth of super resinated medical chron. we got out, walked a block and got kickdown beers from a guy we asked for directions and bus fare from some nice old black ladies we asked directions from later. they didn't think we could walk the six miles to my buddy's house it was rad.


----------



## LeilaniRose

Thats pretty dope man.


----------



## FilXeno

Had a few really good rides. One was on 80/90 from Gary, Indiana to Youngstown, Ohio. With a Ukranian truck driver. At one point he asked if I had ever eaten homemade ukranian food, and then insisted on feeding me A feast of his wife's homemade food.
good stuff


----------



## BananaPhuck

On the way to the Slabs in October I got a ride, maybe 15 miles from Roseburg, OR, but the distance wasn't important. The guy took me to his house, his dad made me this fat ass burger, I got new shoelaces (mine just broke and he just got new shoelaces so I got his old ones). Then took me to the grocery store and bought me bread, jerky, apples, and peanut butter. Then dropped me off at a gas station.

Right after I got dropped off, a guy picked me up and took me all the way to Corning, CA. So a combo of these two rides were my best rides.

(Also I got a ride from LA to Ashland, OR for $35 on Craigslist rideshares in one day).


----------



## Dirty Rig

Sorry if I've already told this story. I have a feeling I have. Anyway, hitching north to Richmond, cops pulled us over just to run our names and make sure we were okay. Very polite. They were in the middle of calling up a local church to see if they would buy us some bus-tickets to Richmond when a red car pulls up and offers to take us the whole way. Turns out it was one of the cop's brothers who was off-duty and bored. After collecting our knives and railspikes "for safety" in front of the other officers, he handed us back our tools and weapons once we got in the car and told us it was just for show. He packed up several bowls on the ride north. Really good shit, too. Got to the point where I was giggling and laughing too much to have a straight conversation with the guy. He wouldn't hit the pipe. Said he was already too drunk.

Dropped us off in downtown Richmond in a crowded parking lot. As we were pulling our packs out of the trunk, he opens up his car door and pisses all over the sidewalk, much to the dismay of passers-by. 

Best cop in Virginia, yessir.


----------



## Rash L

deveranti said:


> it wasnt the best ride really just an ironic ride for me. I was fucked on I-80 in nevada not having any luck with a ride when finally a semi pulled over about half a mile down I started running up to the truck and when I popped open the door......my fucking dad wass the driver. haha crazy shit. he's a truck driver out of colorado and I hadnt seen him in like 2 years but he said he pulled over actually hoping that it was me or someone that new me. he didnt know if I was still alive or not. crazy small world sometimes



weird. My dad drives trucks and I would always "look" for him, but we never crossed paths. I suspect that it was because my dad would never pick up a hitchhiker, but who knows.


----------



## wokofshame

twice in a month 3 years ago my friend austin and i had truckers give us 3,000 mile rides, like 4 or 5 days, both times they paid for our food the entire way. the one was a little clingy but the next was a super-awesome stereotypical queeb, yelling tabernacle and shit at other drivers.
i had this guy travis take me back to his place in Little Big Muddy, NC and i stayed for maybe 4 days smoking weed and burning brush and yardwork for him and drinking beers


----------



## bfalk420

Best ride ever.................got picked up in Arcata going south by an 18yo chick and her 9 yr brother.........told her our story about being stuck in Arcata and being fucked with by the cops..she tossed us a huge nug jar, a bag of figs, and a bag of almonds and said eat it and roll as many joints as you want and then dropped us off in Garberville....we spent the night and walked out to the 101 in the morning to start hitching ut there were people already on the off ramp so we waited for them and ate breakfast on the bench at the old school while we waited........... 2 hours later we were still waiting and decided to go back to town and I shit you not as sonn as we got back to town we ran into a friend of ours from Vermont who had a farm in Garberville and put us to work for 3 months and if you have ever been to Garberville you know what that means...........................


----------



## MiztressWinter

deveranti...that's pretty damn crazy. I can only imagine the look on your face when you opened that cab door!

I've had a handful of good rides. Most involved weed, liquor and food kick downs. 

Once I had a trucker take me to his home. His wife was super nice and let me wash my clothes there...shower...and she cooked me a bomb country dinner. They gave me 30.00 bucks...some vicodan and ciggs...and dropped me off at the local truck stop. Even used his CB to find me a ride out so I didn't have to sit around and wait or hunt down a ride myself. Pretty good stuff


----------



## stove

Wait a minute, y'all's best rides have been distance, booze, kickdowns, or herb?


Am I the only one who's gotten laid from a lift?


I guess it pays to stay clean sometimes...

Also got taken to a communal house in SLO with space to crash, extra boards, wetsuits, climbing gear, bikes, etc. And given an open invite to return anytime.


----------



## veggieguy12

I was crowned Prince of the small European kingdom of Ambrosia, in the Balkans, on my best ride. And that entitled me to all the drugs I could think of to request, and as many orgies as we could schedule in the month of my stay. Also, the royal carpool was available for my private use at any time. So there!, believe it or not.


----------



## nonesuch

^ i dont believe



my best ride or trip was along the black sea coast in turkey were i caught 4 different tractors pulling 4 different goods. got way too many fresh hazelnuts, plums, apples, and dates. on the final pull we went to a farm and sang turkish folk songs into the wee hours getting drunk on raki


----------



## stove

haha I totally believe veggie guy, but the tractor rides sound schweet.


----------



## Komjaunimas

Well i can't say which was better so ill share 2 rides because we were really desperate in both situations:
1. It was June 2009, we were on the boarder Romania/Bulgaria aphter beying hasseled by the boarder police, for quite a while i managed to get thrue the boarder by foot, my girlfriend got with a trucker, but to get to mainland Bulgaria we needed to take a ferry and i needed to find another truck, because there were no options to cross on foot. So i found a russian speaking bulgarian truck driver who took us both (me and my girlfriend, 2 persons = illegal) for free with a ferry, gave us his home made vodka, cigs, bought us beer and food, let us sleep in his truck thrue the night (he drove home with a car from a truck stop) in the morning he bought us some more food and coffe, drove us to Sofia(Capital city) and arranged a meeting in bulgarian with our host via couchsurfing and gave us $$ for public transport.

2. It was a grind/crust festival in Chezc Republic in a middle of nowhere, the rain was pooring heavily, no traffic, nothing... so we got a ride from 2 ~40ish year old punkrockers, one of them was Slovakian other Polish, they drove us to Berlin to Kopi squat, gave us a room, free food, free beer, free entrance to a gig and next day shown us how to hitch out of berlin in direction of Netherlands...


----------



## simpletoremember

yeah it's pretty normal for me (and anybody) hitching-hiking on the 101 to get kicked down: money, weed, beer, and hotel rooms... last fourth of july my friend and i got stuck in arcata... the guy who gave us a ride from crescent city said it was getting late and asked if we had a place to stay. kicked us down a hotel for the night... we went to safeway and celebrated our freedom by liberating a handle of whiskey. 

also hitching from mephis to nola (which was a pain in the ass) we where in some shit whole town cops pull us over hands up 5 bucks a bag of chips, and like 7 redbulls. that was the first time a cop has actually been polite to me while on my travels... most just dick me around, or through me in jail.


----------

